# Michigan Salamander ??



## dmina (Jan 4, 2019)

I found these 2 critters in my shed, just after our first snow.. I rescued them but I am now trying to keep them alive.. I would like to know if anyone knows what they are?

and what can I feed them? What else do I need to do to keep them healthy and happy until spring?


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 4, 2019)

You found these just now? Wow!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe Red-Backed Salamander?


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe you can find a better caresheet.

This seems fairly legit....

https://animals.mom.me/how-to-care-for-a-red-backed-salamander-12445864.html


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2019)

They look like red-backed salamanders but I don't know anything about the salamanders up there. I would suggest returning them.


----------



## dmina (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you all for your help..

I think returning them is not an option.. I am afraid they will die.. our weather is very icy and the ground has frozen.. (Pictures of the frozen north)

I am gonna try and find some pinhead crickets.. in the enclosure, I have rolly pollies, I can't think of the proper name (right now)... and some springtails...

I do need to change up the enclosure according to the care sheet Hysteresis provided (thank you)..


----------



## Aristalochia (Jan 7, 2019)

Interesting. I hope you can keep them alive, are they eating?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 11, 2019)

Yeah, I hope you can keep them alive.  Outside is too cold for them.

I like your winter pics. I don't see it much that white in my city.


----------



## Budwing (Jan 20, 2019)

I always kept newts of some sort and have a marbled newt now.

Best thing for them is little worms or small wood louse, they also eat the tiny crustations that be on the rocks in ponds and streams. Pin heads should be fine but I dont feed mine just crickets as there isnt much nutrition in them. I normally dust them with calcium first.

You might find they will feed and seem to do well, then their appetite goes again. I found a crested newt half frozen on a icy path. I fed it up and it was doing well for about month then it stopped eating and started to lose body weight. It was still cold but I released it when the real cold weather passed .Some species hibernate and obviously fast. Just keep them on a bit of damp sphagnum moss and try not handle them too much.

As for the species I havent a clue what they are.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jan 27, 2019)

These are very easy to care for as long as they have appropriately sized prey and aren't allowed to overheat. And their enclosure has to be kept moist at all times, of course. They do ok with minimal ventilation.


----------

